# do locust bite ??



## Adz0885 (Dec 7, 2013)

My bearded dragon seams to let the locust sit on him/her but it looks like they are biting, there is no reaction from him/her though just seams weird.


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Adz0885 said:


> My bearded dragon seams to let the locust sit on him/her but it looks like they are biting, there is no reaction from him/her though just seams weird.


I think they do or at least I have seen people write on here they do.

Maybe it was eating the dead skin? locusts only vey veg and fruit I believe so I doubt they were trying to eat him.

Did you have any food in the viv, such as greens etc then if the locusts get hungry they can eat them.

I have picked up a few on my finger and not been bitten...guess there is time yet tho.


----------



## Hardy87 (Apr 7, 2011)

I've heard Locusts do bite but I've picked them up and had them on my hands and yet to be bitten, hopefully I'm never bitten lol.

I've left locusts with my Beardy for years and I've never known him to be bitten pretty sure he'd move or flinch, but they do eat all of his veggies.

:lol2:


----------



## PDJ (Jul 24, 2013)

Locusts don't last too long with my beardie but I only put half a dozen in at a time. Feeding mine with morio worms, been told to handle with care as these like to bite fingers given a chance.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

they can nibble, I just take out what not eaten come a hour before lights out (i don't like them eating too near bed time better for their digestion)


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

PDJ said:


> Locusts don't last too long with my beardie but I only put half a dozen in at a time. Feeding mine with morio worms, been told to handle with care as these like to bite fingers given a chance.



I heard that too but again not been bitten, when I first got my crestie I used morio worms to try get my crestie to come to me, i was holding them between my fingers, letting them walk up and down my arm and no bites, guess I was just lucky as I have heard their bite is quite nasty?


----------



## PDJ (Jul 24, 2013)

The guy I get my morios from said he uses plastic forceps to pick them up with. I get hold of them behind the head so they can't double back and bite me. I suppose one day one will be lucky and get a hold.


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

Probably put you in hospital :/
I've never actually been bitten by one or know of someone who has they do bite the reps tho but there rather eat the plants and veg in everyone's vivs. I find them pretty cute looking when there small. There vile when adults tho.




Jebb said:


> I heard that too but again not been bitten, when I first got my crestie I used morio worms to try get my crestie to come to me, i was holding them between my fingers, letting them walk up and down my arm and no bites, guess I was just lucky as I have heard their bite is quite nasty?


----------



## PDJ (Jul 24, 2013)

Sjames said:


> Probably put you in hospital :/
> I've never actually been bitten by one or know of someone who has they do bite the reps tho but there rather eat the plants and veg in everyone's vivs. I find them pretty cute looking when there small. There vile when adults tho.


 

Didn't know they were that bad:gasp:. Think I might get some forceps.


----------



## Adz0885 (Dec 7, 2013)

Cheers for the info my bearded dragon is only 3 months old so i leave food in all the time, always leave greens in there aswell dotted around in bowls with wax worms and on the wood and basking site sometimes i come home and nothing been touched but the greens.


----------



## Hardy87 (Apr 7, 2011)

Tbh with him being so young i would say it's best to feed him on Crickets while he's growing and gut load them, plus once they get on locusts it's extremely hard to get them eating crickets again (I've been there).


----------



## Adz0885 (Dec 7, 2013)

I hate crickets lol horrible little things


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes locusts do bite! I had an extra large one bite my finger once. It actually left 2 small red marks! Not as evil as crickets though! :devil:


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

As others have said locust don't last long enough with my critters plus i always add food to the viv's that'll keep any rogue/uneaten locusts, crickets etc fat & healthy until they get munched. I assume even if they can bite they'd prefer to veggie left in their for them rather than trying to gnaw through lizard skin (unless of course they are vampire or zombie locust)

Morio's on the other hand can & will bite, & never leave them loose in a viv, either feed them with tongues or in a deep side dish they cannot escape from. if they can find a crack in a wooden viv they will burrow into the wood (learning curve) hence tweezers or dish.

Little mothers have even bit me :devil:


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Never been bitten by a locust. I think they have less chance of biting than crickets, which are, quite frankly the spawn of satan. Meal worms aren't far off crickets, they bite quite readily and they do hurt, that's why i handle morio's with caution because they are far larger. The only livefood i will handle are wax worms.

On a side note, my adult female congo green mantis liked to chew on my fingers when smaller. It dident hurt. Wouldn't fancy it now though.


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Khonsu said:


> Morio's on the other hand can & will bite, & never leave them loose in a viv, either feed them with tongues or in a deep side dish they cannot escape from.



Your brave, any chance of a video of you feeding a reptile with your tongue? I need a laugh :lol2:


----------

